# The Haircut: a love story for all seasons-- on sale this week for 99 cents



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

In the mood for a sensual but sweet love story? 
The Haircut: A Love Story

On sale this week for 99 cents.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

They both sound like fun.

#1 - Contemporary Fantasy?  Urban Fantasy?

#2 - Speculative Fiction / Humor?

Good luck!  My book crosses genres too. I tend to call it a Fantasy/Adventure although the fantastic elements are very subdued.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

You can activate the HTML in your signature by inserting the hyperlink (url)http://youramazonlink(/url]) -- replace () with []

Heh, I had a problem classifying my first book too (alternative YA, blog/IM novel, contemporary fiction--all of the above...).

I wouldn't worry about the books appealing to different fan bases. NEW COASTAL TIMES sounds like it could be a dystopia/humor blend? THE HAIRCUT could be romance, if you feel it is so (since you mentioned it "certainly is romantic"). I had agents tell me that my blog novel was a blog, not a book; I stuck "a blog novel" right into the title once I published it myself


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Sometimes a horrible haircut is the best thing that could possibly happen to a girl.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

First, Tasha goes to a barbershop and insists that the handsome young barber clip off all her amazingly long, glorious hair. He refuses.  She insists.  Finally, he does it.  Then, horribly shorn, she returns to the luxurious apartment where she has been held a virtual captive by her heartless guardians for the past several years.  Her outraged aunt and uncle, the Count and Countess, proceed to beat her for her act of rebellion.  How are they going to get her married off now to the obsessed millionaire who loves Tasha's hair as much as her title?
Tasha is a princess from a tiny, Eastern European principality that was ravaged during World War II, and  longer exists. 
It's now just after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York.
Battered, bleeding, shorn, and no longer beautiful, Tasha has done the unthinkable to free herself, and has suffered the consequences.  Her only ally is her cousin Gregori.  And he's at a loss as to how to help her.
Maybe the barber will help, she mumbles to Gregori, barely coherent after the beating.
And, unlikely as it seems,  before the old year ends and the new begins, the desperate princess and grieving barber, whose wife died in childbirth, find salvation and hope in each other's arms.
Add to the mix Misha, the New Year's Angel, and you have The Haircut, A New Year's Tale.

Reviewers have compared it to holiday classics. But since its debut in December, it's proven to be a novel for all seasons


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Donna,

I've merged your latest post about your book with your prior post.  We ask that authors have one thread per book and add to it when they have updates or want to bump.  You can bookmark your post so that you can find it again in the future when you want to bump it (no more than once a week, please!)  Also, you can modify the subject of the thread by going to the first post and clicking "modify" and then changing the subject.  Many authors here do that to keep their thread fresh.

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy
Moderator, Book Bazaar


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Just bought it - in the TBR pile.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Just bought it - in the TBR pile.


Thanks, Jenna.
I hope you like it.
Donna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Would you watch "It's A Wonderful Life" in May?
Re-read "The Gift of the Magi" when spring was in the air?
Maybe not.
But I couldn't be happier that "The Haircut, A New Year's Tale" is turning out to be a book for all seasons.
And why not?
If you ask me, anytime is a good time for a sensual, whimsical love story.
Thanks to all who've given "The Haircut"  a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Ever wonder what Misha, the New Year's Angel, does in May?

No, I suppose not, unless you've read THE HAIRCUT, A NEW YEAR'S TALE.

So, I'll tell you.   Misha spends his time encouraging indie authors to engage in blatant acts of self-promotion.

Why?  Because Misha loves the fact that indie authors are, by definition, full of hope.  Some of us are also full of something else, but that's besides the point.  The point is, Misha, the New Year's Angel, wants us all to hope for the best, because if we do, the best is yet to come.

THE HAIRCUT, A NEW YEAR'S TALE is a literary love story that begins just after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York.  It's about a grieving young widower and a desperate former princess who discover that good things can come from bad-- even a very bad haircut.

Hope you'll give it a try and make Misha happy.

Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Never thought I'd be promoting The Haircut, A New Year's Tale in June.  I figured people would only be inclined to read it November through January.  But, to my delight, that hasn't been the case.  And what better way to cool off and get your heart warmed at the same time?

Thanks to all those who've given my sensual, whimsical fairy tale for adults a try, and especially to all those who've written such lovely reviews.

Through the end of the month it's priced at just 99 cents.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Why buy a novel with a New Year's theme in June?

Nine out of ten doctors agree that reading a book set in winter can cool you off in summer better than air conditioning.
Plus, 11 amazon reviewers agree, this novel is guaranteed to warm your heart.

Set just before Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York, The Haircut, A New Year's Tale is a sensual, whimsical fairy tale for adults about love, loss, perceptions of beauty and the magic of new beginnings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Donna--

We need some cool reading around here! 

You know the drill, this is just the standard recap of the welcome letter; we like to have it in each book thread so we know you know. Ya know? 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Who says you have to stop believing in fairy tales when you become an adult?

An abused princess... a handsome, troubled young barber... an angel named Misha.

Hey, it could happen.

Amazon reviewers are calling The Haircut, A New Year's Tale "charming," "heartwarming," "romantic" and "delightful."

It's a full-length novel priced at just $2.99.  Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently received a great review for "The Haircut"  in which the reviewer said she was especially moved by the "thorns to feathers"  theme woven through the novel.  Since I nearly titled it "Thorns to Feathers"  I thought I'd share an excerpt that explains what it means:

Misha was the angel of possibilities, the angel of new beginnings, who, if you believed in him, and made the best of what you had, could make the future better than the past.  He brought a year full of hope to those who were brave and good and didn’t give up, even when life was hard or sad. 

“Thorns to feathers.”  She repeated Misha’s refrain to herself.  Words that meant happiness could come from hurt— that those who are wounded may yet fly away. 

She and Gregori would say those words while they waited for Misha.  “Thorns to feathers.’’

And then they would tell their New Year’s wishes to each other— and to the angel.  Wishes of childish things.  Of adventures.  Of sweets and treats and freedom from the stings and hurts that shaped their lives. They would also remember to tell Misha at least one happy thing that had happened to them.  A good thing that had come from bad, something that made them smile when they were sad. Like the summer afternoon they spent splashing in a secluded pond after Gregori’s papa spent the morning blistering their backsides with a strap. Like the time she was sure she heard her mama’s voice singing to her when she was locked in her room alone in the dark.  Those were the kind of stories Misha needed to hear to ensure a happier new year.

Waiting for him, they would drift off to sleep, thinking about all the wonderful things that would happen, that were sure to happen. Soon. Very soon.  

Of course, they never did. And she was not a child anymore. Yet, deep inside of her, she still believed in Misha.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

What if you got a really horrible haircut. On purpose. Maybe you got it for a good reason. Maybe you really didn't have a choice. But now you look awful. Really awful. There's no denying it. So how can you hope now to be perceived as anything but pitiful by the one person you wish would look at you with desire?

Here's a brief snippet from "The Haircut, A New Year's Tale":

_She had never been vain, never really cared about her looks. What was the point? Looking good to Harold Monroe was what had nearly ruined her life. Looking awful meant that her life was finally her own. That's what she had accomplished with the haircut. That's why getting it didn't bother her, she supposed. The haircut did bother Mike, though. She knew there was no doubt about that. He hated doing it. Especially when he started with the clippers. Still, it was a necessary thing. And she couldn't regret it. Even though it meant getting beaten up so badly. Even though it meant looking the way she did now...

Strange how it is with men and women, she thought. Strange how such strong feelings are triggered by things that don't really mean anything at all. Hair. Eyes. Noses. Bodies. Would she feel the way she did about Mike if he were not so handsome? Could she love him if he looked like Harold Monroe but had his own heart and soul? And what if Harold Monroe looked like Mike? Would he be less objectionable then?

Questions with no answers. How could anyone really know? But no matter how good Harold Monroe looked, he would still be a stupid and disgusting man. On the other hand, if Mike suddenly became ugly, he would still be Mike. She would love him still. That she knew. How could she not?

People who are not beautiful, not handsome, fall in love and find happiness all the time. They must, she thought. Or the world would be populated only with beautiful and handsome people. And in the eyes of those who love them, plain people, ugly people probably look quite wonderful.

Not everyone lives in a fantasy world like Harold Monroe, a world where images are all that matter, and a girl's hair is more than just hair, and reality has to bend and blur to match what's in his twisted mind.
_


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Who doesn’t love a love story?

If you don’t, you're probably not reading this thread.


If you do, please consider giving The Haircut  a try.

It’s a whimsical, sensual love story set a few years after World War II in a city that could be New York.  So far, it has garnered some great reader reviews.  Amazon readers have likened it to “It’s A Wonderful Life,” and described it as “an adult fairy tale” that is “heartwarming,” “romantic,” and “charming.”

The novel begins with a haircut.  On the eve of what's supposed to be her wedding day, an émigré princess from a tiny, war-ravaged Eastern European country does the unthinkable. In order to avoid an arranged marriage to an obsessed American industrialist who loves her for her meaningless title, her innocence and, most of all, for her long, glorious hair, she makes her way to a neighborhood barbershop.  She tells the handsome, young barber-- who is still grieving for his wife who died two years previously in childbirth-- to cut her hair in a way that, to him, seems outrageous. She wants it to be as short and ugly as possible.  She doesn’t tell him why.  He refuses-- until she wears him down and he finds himself feeling things he thought he’d never feel again.  And before the night is over, something much more than a haircut happens between them.

For her act of rebellion, the princess is brutally beaten later that night by her cruelly controlling aunt and uncle, who've been her guardians since childhood and stand to benefit greatly from her marriage to the American millionaire.  They determine to find a way to continue to dupe the obsessed bridegroom-to-be, despite their niece's disastrous haircut.

But something magical is at work here.  And really, isn’t love always magical?

The Haircut is priced at just $2.99.  If you give it a try, please let me know what you think.  I love to hear from readers, and, of course, appreciate reviews.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I've read a few articles recently about the psychology of hair -- why men tend to feel that women with long hair are more sexually attractive than those with very short hair.  Seems that males (most, anyway) are hardwired to prefer long, flowing tresses on their mates.  Women, on the other hand, tend to view short hair as liberating.  I've always been kind of fascinated by the topic.

In my novel, The Haircut, a young woman is being forced to marry an obsessed millionaire who has something of a hair fetish (he's only able to become aroused by extremely long hair).  So she does something unthinkable, at least for the time.   She sneaks off to a barbershop and forces the handsome, young barber to cut off all her hair.   She's subsequently beaten for her act of rebellion by her guardians, who have a vested interest in her marrying the obsessed million.

She ends up horribly battered and nearly bald.  No longer beautiful.  Not the least attractive.  Yet the barber, who comes to her aid after the beating, falls hopelessly in love with her. He finds her irresistible, though he's convinced she'd never be attracted to someone like him-- a single father and lowly barber.  In my mind at least, his seeing past her lack of hair and battered face  makes him very special, and adds an unusual dimension to the love story.

Just wondering if there are others who share my fascination with hair and how it impacts relationships.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Though it begins shortly after Christmas, 1948, The Haircut is a tale for all seasons.  An adult fairy tale, that is.  Featuring a princess, a barber and an angel named Misha, it's a sensual, whimsical novel for those who believe in love.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone is in the mood for a sensual love story with a holiday theme (hey, it's nearly Halloween -- soon we'll be seeing Christmas decorations in the stores), I hope you'll try The Haircut,  a New Year's Tale. (see clickable cover below).  It begins two days after Christmas 1948 in a city that could be New York.  A young woman with no other options is gearing herself up to go into a barbershop to get a life-altering haircut.  The last thing she expects is to fall in love with the handsome, soulful young barber who absolutely refuses to do what she says.  At least at first.  But then, something much more than a haircut happens between them.

Weaving whimsy with romance, plus more serious themes, The Haircut is a novel that underscores the timelessness and hope of the season in which it’s set. Reviewers have described it as a charming and touching adult fairy tale with a wonderful point.  It’s been likened it to perennial holiday favorites such as "It's A Wonderful Life," "Miracle on 34th Street" and “The Gifts of the Magi.”

I know.  I know.  It’s still only October.  But the weather’s getting cooler.  The season of hope is approaching.  And it’s never too early to get your heart warmed and your faith in the power of love affirmed.  What have you got to lose?  It’s only $2.99.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Last December, my novel The Haircut, a New Year's Tale debuted on Amazon for Kindle and received lots of wonderful reviews.  It also sold very well for a new book by an unknown author. While it can be read any time of year, the novel is set in what I like to think of as the season of hope. So forgive me for hoping that, once again, it will attract readers drawn to whimsical, sensual novels with holiday themes.

The story begins two days after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York. A young woman who, once upon a time, was a princess, now finds herself in a desperate situation. Her tiny Eastern European principality was decimated during World War II, and she's being forced to marry an obscenely rich American who loves her long, glorious hair even more than he does her meaningless title. So she decides to get a haircut that will make her look repulsive to him. What she doesn't count on is falling in love with the barber-- a handsome, still-grieving young widower who adamantly refuses to do her bidding. That is, until she wears him down. And then, something much more than a haircut happens between them.

The Haircut also introduces Misha, the New Year's angel, whom you may like even better than Santa Claus.

Since I believe in holiday miracles (and, of course, Misha), I'm hoping that The Haircut, a New Year's Tale will become a perennial seasonal favorite. And to help it along, I've reduced the price to just 99 cents.

Hope you'll give it a try and let men know what you think.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

This morning I woke up to a terrific review for "The Haircut" from Red Adept Reviews, one of the most popular review blogs for kindle books. The novel received 4 1/2 stars (out of 5). The only issues were some formatting/editing problems that have since been corrected.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Whoo-hoo and hooray for holiday sales!  Today "The Haircut, A New Year's Tale" is featured on DailyCheapReads.com and sales have been soaring.  It's on sale for just 99 cents for a limited time.  And now's the time to read it if you're in the mood for a whimsical, sensual holiday-themed love story.  The reviews have been great.  Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Special holiday price through January.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's a clip from my novel The Haircut, A New Year's Tale.  If you love love stories, I hope you'll give it a try:

“But I like looking at you,” he said, extending his arm, and tilting up her chin with his hand.

“You do?” she said skeptically. “You like looking at a beat-up girl who has the worst haircut you ever gave to a woman?”

“That’s not what I see when I look at you. I didn’t want to give you that haircut, Tasha, that’s for sure. But hair is just hair. It gets cut off, it grows back in. Who would know that better than a barber?  And anyway, I’ve gotten kind of used to it. For some reason, that boy’s haircut doesn’t look so bad on you.  Of course, it probably wouldn’t hurt to comb it once in a while,” he added, making her laugh.

“Comb it?  You think that would help?  But there’s nothing left to comb,” she said, rolling her eyes upward and making a funny face as she ruffled the sparse remains on her head.

“Sure there is,” he said, smiling at her.  “See.”  Shifting closer to her on the couch, he reached over, and carefully parted the little bit of hair she had left on top with his fingers, adjusting the wayward strands into place.  Then he stroked the sides and, finishing the job, put the palm of his hand on the back of her closely cropped head as if to smooth it, though there was really nothing there to smooth.

“That’s better,” he said.

But he didn’t take his hand away. Instead, he gently placed it on her cheek, letting it linger there as she sat looking at him, not moving.  With his thumb, he tentatively touched the tender bruised place beneath her eye. And then lightly, very lightly, he traced the fullness of her slightly parted lips with his fingertips.

He wanted more than anything to kiss her then.  He ached to kiss her.  But he didn’t. He couldn’t. He didn’t feel he had the right.  So he just sat there, staring at her, touching her face, forgetting to breathe.

“It must be getting late,” she said, finally, her heart pounding so hard she was sure he must be able hear it.

“Tasha,” he said. But he didn’t know what else to say.

So they said goodnight.

And after she went to his bed, Mike stretched out onto the warm spot on the sofa where she had been, wishing he had taken her in his arms, thinking how it might have been.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

If you'd like a gift copy of The Haircut, email me at [email protected]
Please also post your request here.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

The Haircut, a New Year's Tale is a whimsical, sensual love story set in the 1940s in a city that could be New York. But let's be honest. It doesn't really have what it takes to be a romance novel. The hero isn't a swashbuckler or a lord or a highlander or a cowboy or a hot contemporary hunk. He's barber. What was I thinking?


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

22 amazon reader-reviewers agree:

The Haircut, A New Year's Tale is well worth 99 cents.

Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I know, I know.  Now is not the time to read a love story that begins just after Christmas, 1948, and has a holiday theme.

But I contend that it's the best time.  What else is there to do in August, after all, except wish you had something to cool your tootsies and warm your heart.

Plus... for a limited time only (I assume it will be for a limited time only, but with Amazon setting the price, who knows?) The Haircut is reduced from $2.99 to 99 cents.

Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Two days after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York, a love story begins to unfold...

The Haircut, a New Year's Tale[/url] is a full-length novel that currently has 22 wonderful reader reviews. Specially priced for the holidays at just 99 cents. Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Donna,

Just finished The Haircut, a New Year's Tale. I thoroughly enjoyed this delightful feel-good tale. Such a refreshing change to my usual murder and mayhem reading.

New Coastal Times now on my list. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Vicki,

Thank you so much!  What a happy surprise to see your comment.  I'm honored to receive such praise from a fellow author of your calibre.

Donna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It's been a very long time since I posted here.  But it's Christmas Eve and I just wanted to wish everyone at kindleboards a joyous holiday.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

My novel The Haircut: a romantic New Year's fantasy  has a new cover, and could really use some new readers. In fact, if you're willing to read it and give it an honest review, I'll be happy to send you a kindle gift copy of the book.

Please click on it, and read the blurb, reviews, etc., and see if it may be for you. It's been around for a while, and I'm in the process of relaunching it, so new reviews are very much appreciated. Reply here, if you're interested, and I'll make arrangements with you to send the gift.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone is in the mood for a sensual love story with a holiday theme (hey, it's nearly Halloween -- soon we'll be seeing Christmas decorations in the stores), I hope you'll try The Haircut: A New Year's Tale. It begins two days after Christmas 1948 in a city that could be New York. A young woman with no other options is gearing herself up to go into a barbershop to get a life-altering haircut. The last thing she expects is to fall in love with the handsome, soulful young barber who absolutely refuses to do what she says. At least at first. But then, something much more than a haircut happens between them.

Weaving whimsy with romance, plus more serious themes, The Haircut is a novel that underscores the timelessness and hope of the season in which it's set. Reviewers have described it as a charming and touching adult fairy tale with a wonderful point. It's been likened it to perennial holiday favorites such as "It's A Wonderful Life," "Miracle on 34th Street" and "The Gifts of the Magi."

I know. I know. It's still only October. But the weather's getting cooler. The season of hope is approaching. And it's never too early to get your heart warmed and your faith in the power of love affirmed. What have you got to lose? It's only $2.99.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

A new cover for the New Year... plus it's on sale now for just 99 cents through 1/1/15


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

In the mood for a sensual but sweet love story? 
The Haircut: A Love Story

On sale this week for 99 cents.


----------

